# MTB Wednesday 5/13/09 RAW



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

Thinking of heading out for a RAW either day, anyone else gonna be around to ride?


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2009)

Thursday looks pretty stormy. Probably not going to be able to swing tomorrow. Maybe Friday?


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

Didn't even look at the weather.  Might just do a solo ride tomorrow then.  I don't think Friday is gonna work, but maybe...


----------



## MR. evil (May 12, 2009)

I was thinking about trying to get out for a ride Thursday after work.


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I was thinking about trying to get out for a ride Thursday after work.



I would be down for aiming for Thursday and then just bagging it if it rains. Thursday would probably work best.


----------



## MR. evil (May 12, 2009)

I just read over on CR that Scott is leading a ride out of Scoville at 5:30 tomorrow. You could always hook up with him.


----------



## WoodCore (May 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I just read over on CR that Scott is leading a ride out of Scoville at 5:30 tomorrow. You could always hook up with him.



I'll be riding with Rueler's group tomorrow and been changed to a 6pm start.


----------



## jarrodski (May 13, 2009)

nepaug 430


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> nepaug 430



I think you're the only one with banker's hours around here... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> nepaug 430



I was thinking of that, but I need to work until 5 today.  If I had planned better I could have gotten here earlier and gotten out at 4, but I had something to do this morning before work.

I will make it out with you this year Jarrod, it's just a matter of getting everything lined up.


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2009)

I'm gonna be riding somewhere today, just not sure where yet.  I'm keeping it open ended unless someone expresses a desire to ride with me.

The forecast for tomorrow is improving, but it's a gorgeous day today and all my stuff is loaded up so I'm going today.


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2009)

Hook up with Scott and Jon out of Scoville. Gonna be a spectacular evening. Enjoy it. I'm going to aim for tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hook up with Scott and Jon out of Scoville.



I thought of seeing if I could join in, but I'm feeling awfully slow lately.  I don't want to hold their group up.  I was thinking about heading over to Stone and tooling around for a little while.  Not sure, we'll see.  I may even just hit up White Memorial on my way home instead.


----------



## WoodCore (May 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I thought of seeing if I could join in, but I'm feeling awfully slow lately.  I don't want to hold their group up.  I was thinking about heading over to Stone and tooling around for a little while.  Not sure, we'll see.  I may even just hit up White Memorial on my way home instead.



I wouldn't worry about holding anyone up! The group usually rides at a relaxed pace and  being a newbie to the MTB thing, I'm deathly slow.


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> I wouldn't worry about holding anyone up! The group usually rides at a relaxed pace and  being a newbie to the MTB thing, I'm deathly slow.



Maybe I'll join you guys then, if you don't mind.


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> but I'm feeling awfully slow lately.



I don't think you've been riding _that _slow this season. Coming off Nepaug on Monday, you'll probably kill it tonight.


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> I don't think you've been riding _that _slow this season. Coming off Nepaug on Monday, you'll probably kill it tonight.



Thanks for the words of encouragement.

I'm probably heading to Scoville around 5:30-6 tonight.  If I can hook up with Scott and crew then great, if not I'll ride solo.  There's still a chance that I'll head over to Stone, who knows what I'll feel like doing in an hour.


----------



## MR. evil (May 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement.
> 
> I'm probably heading to Scoville around 5:30-6 tonight.  If I can hook up with Scott and crew then great, if not I'll ride solo.  There's still a chance that I'll head over to Stone, who knows what I'll feel like doing in an hour.



I am going to make this ride, are you goingbto be at scoville or stone?


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am going to make this ride, are you goingbto be at scoville or stone?



Ah, a last minute entry.  Do you have any preference?


----------



## MR. evil (May 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Ah, a last minute entry.  Do you have any preference?



I haven't ridden with Scott since last season, so I was thinking of tagging along with his group


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I haven't ridden with Scott since last season, so I was thinking of tagging along with his group



Scoville it is then.


----------

